# GA16DE Head Issuses



## power (Apr 24, 2004)

Am I have a little problem, i'm about to buy a GA16DE but it's carbureted and I want fuel injected, if I get a fuel injected head and ecu would that be all I need?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

No you need the intake manifold as well.


----------



## power (Apr 24, 2004)

Oh yeah head,ecu,intake manifold,injectors with injector harness, what else??


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

dunno? what block do you have?


----------



## power (Apr 24, 2004)

Ga16de


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

you should have everything if you can get the list of all those parts...


----------



## power (Apr 24, 2004)

K cool...You gotta hotmail address??
Add me [email protected]


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

wouldn't it be easier to buy a fuel injected motor from like www.soko.com or ebay


----------



## power (Apr 24, 2004)

This forum is getting to me, no one answers ur question in here 
Anyway...If I wanna go from carb to efi can I use back the same head and just get the efi manifold, injector, injector harness, ecu, would I need full efi engine harness too??


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

you are gonna need all fuel harness, fuel lines all other stuff.. you should be able to use the block sinces its the ga16de block, but its prolly cheaper to get a fuel inject motor as a whole, you can get a very low mileage one for like 500


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

shoot, you can get one to your doorstep for 400.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

power, we pretty much just think it is gonna be cheaper to get a fuel injected one .. then you just need to cherry pick your motor and swap the new one in..


----------



## power (Apr 24, 2004)

At soko you have to call to order?? I'm all in barbados in the caribbean  can anyone tell me what it would cost to get an engine shipped to barbados?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

send them an email.. dont they have that on their website...


----------

